# Bands or tubes for this little fork?



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Advice needed! I'm now sanding this, the smallest natural that I have worked on. I have used bands on my first, larger slingshot. I will trim the fork tips and the handle a bit more.

OTT bands seem inappropriate for this. Holes drilled for tubes might weaken the forks, don't you think? So maybe the right question isn't "bands or tubes" but how best to attach either?

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

I found myself in a similar situation yesterday, ended up trying single latex tubes for the first time, tied OTT and so far am very pleased with it.

The tubes were eventually cut shorter than my bands to get maximum power and used slightly smaller ammo to balance it.

Good luck.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I have real small forks, I usually use a couple strips of leather or paracord to make a set of tabs with. That way you can shoot tubes without drilling any holes. You do not have to attach the tabs in a permanent manner. Just wind them on with elastic using the wrap-and-tuck method, same as you attach flats for OTT shooting.

Replacing a looped tube set is just as easy as replacing a set of flats this way. And you can use the tabs with flat bands too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What Dayhiker said


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I have recently finished my first natural that may well be smaller than yours. I put TB Blue 2,5-1,5cm taperbands on it OTT style and it worked just fine.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback. Maybe save me from some face slaps! :rofl:

Vance


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I did drill the forks on mine for pseudo tapered 1745 tubes and also slightly grooved the tops. The draw weight is not great and they seem fine.


----------

